# le Champion Titanium with Sram Rival



## bikesdirect

We are starting to do Ti road with Sram groups

I think Rival would be most popular - but who thinks Red is a better to spec on Ti even if more money

Did rival sample with Hollow decals

Who prefers hollow decals to the traditional Solid Black with Silver outline?

www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/images/lechamp_ti_rival/


----------



## acckids

Sram Rival is good stuff and most of the cycling population couldn't tell the difference between Rival vs Red. I wouldn't pay extra for the Red. 

I like the solid black with silver outline.


----------



## Mike Overly

I vote Rival, the hollow decals, and undercut the Ultegra model by a few hundred bucks  .


----------



## Gary in WI

I have a base Le Champ Ti.

I know nothing about SRAM, so I can't add anything in that regard.

I do prefer the hollow decals to the solid black ones that came with my bike.


----------



## bwhiting

mike - your PM inbox is full.


----------



## dave2pvd

Hollow decals look much better than the solid.

Hollow with white instead of black would also be tasty.


----------



## lethbinh

Hollow decals look much better to me too.


----------



## Solearas

This


----------



## Solearas

btw

Why not go all out and merry SRAM Red and Ti?


----------



## thechriswebb

Mike,

Another vote for Rival here, and the hollow decals look good.


Unfortunately, I can't afford titanium 


That having been said, I have a question.
In this thread: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=190877 , you talked about the possibility of doing a new steel bike; more like a classic steel racing bike than another touring bike. If you had one of these, offered at the Rival/105 level, I would be interested. A cyclocross bike of the same nature would be something else I would look at. You have the single speed one, but a similar frame with wider spacing and gears would catch my eye, I think.

Lugs would be pretty sweet, but I know I'm pushing it with that....


----------



## randyharris

Hollow is so classy looking!

Rival for me.


----------



## randyharris

bikesdirect said:


> We are starting to do Ti road with Sram groups
> 
> I think Rival would be most popular - but who thinks Red is a better to spec on Ti even if more money
> 
> Did rival sample with Hollow decals
> 
> Who prefers hollow decals to the traditional Solid Black with Silver outline?
> 
> www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/images/lechamp_ti_rival/


Hey Mike, what did this bike weight on the scales?


----------



## randyharris

I am excited to say that the bike featured in the pictures is en route, and from now on shall be referred to as my new bike.


----------



## norcom

Any plans to offer the Ti Ultegra with the hollow decals? I like the sleeper look of the hollow much more and there's more Ti protruding, LOVE THE Ti!

I'm looking for my first road bike and coming from the mtb world (@mtbr and currently 4 bikes) I'm not sure if the Ultegra is better than Rival but I do prefer Shimano. Is Dura-Ace all Japan made and Ultegra's Indonesia/Malaysia?


----------



## bikesdirect

randyharris said:


> Hey Mike, what did this bike weight on the scales?



Randy
you know that is funny
I saw the bike several times in the office and never thought to pull out the scale and weigh it.

I think it would be 17 lbs


----------



## bikesdirect

norcom said:


> Any plans to offer the Ti Ultegra with the hollow decals? I like the sleeper look of the hollow much more and there's more Ti protruding, LOVE THE Ti!
> 
> I'm looking for my first road bike and coming from the mtb world (@mtbr and currently 4 bikes) I'm not sure if the Ultegra is better than Rival but I do prefer Shimano. Is Dura-Ace all Japan made and Ultegra's Indonesia/Malaysia?



DA and Ultegra are from Japan

No plans to use hollow deals on the Rival or Ultegra Ti bikes
Just on the DA and RED versions

It is funny; on our first Ti bikes we used Yellow with Black Trim
people still ask about that

and some people would like to see RED decals with Black Outline
And someone suggested a ladies design with Pink decals on Ti

here is version with Yellow Decals


----------



## aaronis31337

I love my TI moto a little more everytime I get on it. I would have loved to see this group available when I bought mine. My Ritchey wheels are now in the trash and I had to swap my crank for a compact. 

If my TI was stolen today, I would have no reservations getting this one instead. I have a pair of aksium wheels and although they are heavy not not good a climbing, I still enjoy a durable trouble-free wheel that rolls smooth and long. Keep up the great work Mike.


----------



## norcom

bikesdirect said:


> DA and Ultegra are from Japan
> 
> It is funny; on our first Ti bikes we used Yellow with Black Trim
> people still ask about that


Oh man, I dig the yellow one as well.


----------



## randyharris

norcom said:


> Oh man, I dig the yellow one as well.


Too LiteSpeed'esque in my opinion.


----------



## efuentes

Any dates yet, cant wait.


----------



## bikesdirect

efuentes said:


> Any dates yet, cant wait.



Rival Ti Le Champion coming in during July

By Summer / Fall we should have about 12 assorted models with Sram road groups


----------



## randyharris

Even though UPS did their level best to lose my bike in shipment, the Le Champion Ti SRAM Rival did make it to me eventually.

I swapped out the Aksium's for a set of Easton EA90 SL's, everything else is stock on the bike. I broke the seatpost clamp with a little too much force (I think it was a weak clamp and it shouldn't have broke.) Never having adjusted SRAM road derailleur's before I had a bit of a stumbling block. But I finally figured out my problem was that I had to single tap the rear shift lever several times to get the cable fully out of the shifter, then once I tightened the cable at the rear derailleur it started working like a champ.

One thing I did not do was adjust the B screw on the rear derailleur, I'm used to SRAM MTB chains that have reusable PowerLinks. These road chains have PowerLocks which don't come off once you install them. So I need to get an extra one on hand before I can break the chain off and then use a new PowerLock to re-install the chain. No biggie though, I figure it may be a good idea to get a few mile on the bike, let things settle in a little and let the cables stretch a bit - then I'll re-adjust everything at that time with the chain off.

So far I've only taken it up and down the street a few times, looks fantastic, feels good so far. Now if the rain will let up I'm anxious to head out for it's maiden voyage.

The steerer tube is really long, and looks funny with a bunch of spacers both above and below the bar. But I will try my hardest to wait until I figure out at what height the bar feels good to me before trimming down the steer tube.

*Mike - Question*: Is the steerer tube carbon? It doesn't look like aluminum to me.

I'm super excited about the bike, by far my nicest road bike and my first Ti bike. Thanks Mike!


----------



## bikesdirect

randyharris said:


> Even though UPS did their level best to lose my bike in shipment, the Le Champion Ti SRAM Rival did make it to me eventually.
> 
> I swapped out the Aksium's for a set of Easton EA90 SL's, everything else is stock on the bike. I broke the seatpost clamp with a little too much force (I think it was a weak clamp and it shouldn't have broke.) Never having adjusted SRAM road derailleur's before I had a bit of a stumbling block. But I finally figured out my problem was that I had to single tap the rear shift lever several times to get the cable fully out of the shifter, then once I tightened the cable at the rear derailleur it started working like a champ.
> 
> One thing I did not do was adjust the B screw on the rear derailleur, I'm used to SRAM MTB chains that have reusable PowerLinks. These road chains have PowerLocks which don't come off once you install them. So I need to get an extra one on hand before I can break the chain off and then use a new PowerLock to re-install the chain. No biggie though, I figure it may be a good idea to get a few mile on the bike, let things settle in a little and let the cables stretch a bit - then I'll re-adjust everything at that time with the chain off.
> 
> So far I've only taken it up and down the street a few times, looks fantastic, feels good so far. Now if the rain will let up I'm anxious to head out for it's maiden voyage.
> 
> The steerer tube is really long, and looks funny with a bunch of spacers both above and below the bar. But I will try my hardest to wait until I figure out at what height the bar feels good to me before trimming down the steer tube.
> 
> *Mike - Question*: Is the steerer tube carbon? It doesn't look like aluminum to me.
> 
> I'm super excited about the bike, by far my nicest road bike and my first Ti bike. Thanks Mike!



Randy
your bike was built with a Team Frame - so it has CF streerer:
_Fork: Aero Carbon SL, High Modulus Monocoque 3K Carbon Fiber with Carbon Steerer 1 1/8", 300mm Un-Cut Steer Tube
Weight: 407g Un-Cut _

be careful when you cut it

I think we would all like to see pictures and hear about your 'maiden voyage'

thanks

mike


----------



## mellum76

bikesdirect said:


> We are starting to do Ti road with Sram groups
> 
> I think Rival would be most popular - but who thinks Red is a better to spec on Ti even if more money
> 
> Did rival sample with Hollow decals
> 
> Who prefers hollow decals to the traditional Solid Black with Silver outline?
> 
> www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/images/lechamp_ti_rival/


Hi Mike,

I'm very interested in this frame / groupset combo.

How will it shake-out, price-wise, to the current Ultegra offering?

Thanks!


----------



## bikesdirect

mellum76 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I'm very interested in this frame / groupset combo.
> 
> How will it shake-out, price-wise, to the current Ultegra offering?
> 
> Thanks!



Full Rival Ti bike will be $1595


----------



## randyharris

OK, here are pictures of the bike.

For some reason I thought it was going to be a Compact Double Crankset and it is traditional, hopefully I can roll with that and not have to swap it out.

Yes, the steer tube is uncut, so don't be bothered with how tall it is, I am going to play with bar height before I cut it down.

Here is a photo gallery of the bike with new wheels, and lots of closeup shots of welds for those that care.

Full Gallery


----------



## Mike Overly

Nice bike. Is this your own build, or a pre-release from BD? Looks like a 28t on the back?


----------



## randyharris

Mike Overly said:


> Nice bike. Is this your own build, or a pre-release from BD? Looks like a 28t on the back?


It is the bike that BD built up for pictures, in preparation for selling this model in the summer time. I didn't notice which model SRAM cassette it is, but it does have a 28t 1st gear yes.


----------



## Mike Overly

Thanks, Randy. Do you recall what wheels Mike plans to spec on the July inventory?


----------



## randyharris

I have been doing Arizona Spring Fling [Mountain Bike] rides but hope to take the Ti Le Champ out for a spin tomorrow morning.

FWIW I took the bike down to my LBS to weight it on their scale.

56CM Motobecane Ti Le Champ SRAM Rival:
with Team fork
with Easton EA90SL wheelset (300 grams lighter than Aksium)
with Speedplay Frog pedals, 255 grams
with water cage, 50 grams (guessing, didn't weight it.)

Total bike weight as listed above was 18 Pounds 0.0 Ounces.

With the Easton's I was hoping for 17.5, haha I suppose without pedals and cage it beat that number. Even though it was a digital scale - I don't know for sure if it is accurate or not.


----------



## aaronis31337

Mike,

Two important notes:
1) be sure to use the good fork with the carbon steerer.
2) Compact cranks! Remember your market. 

Good luck!


----------



## akeelor

aaronis31337 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Two important notes:
> 1) be sure to use the good fork with the carbon steerer.
> 2) Compact cranks! Remember your market.
> 
> Good luck!



I have a compact double on my CF bike and after returning to the standard double on my Moto Ti with the 11-28 cassette, I am finding I prefer the double. Better transition between chainrings and small enough gearing to get my fat *&# up the hills.


----------



## randyharris

akeelor said:


> I have a compact double on my CF bike and after returning to the standard double on my Moto Ti with the 11-28 cassette, I am finding I prefer the double. Better transition between chainrings and small enough gearing to get my fat *&# up the hills.


Which double do you prefer? They are both doubles.


----------



## akeelor

randyharris said:


> Which double do you prefer? They are both doubles.



Good catch. :blush2: 

Standard double is the preference.


----------



## Mike Overly

Randy: Kinda guessing at that kind of weight ... but with the Askiums. . The last weight I saw listed for the Ti frame on the Bike Island site was about 3.2 pounds -- a little porky for Ti, but it will probably be durable.


----------



## acckids

was about 3.2 pounds -- a little porky for Ti said:


> Isn't it crazy when we think 3.2lbs is porky. I can't tell the difference when holding a 2.8lbs frame vs 3.2lbs frame. I'll go with the few extra ounces and more durability.


----------



## aaronis31337

Agreed. And then we pay thousands more for a bike two pounds lighter. When we weight 180 lbs, those two lbs don't mean a thing. 

Also, no one on this forum is a cat 1 racer. We're in this for the love, so weight weenies should spen their hard earned $$ elsewhere.

Oh, and I guess you should skip the bar tape and water bottles if you're that concerened.


----------



## randyharris

btw - I'll need to take pix, but I decided to cut down the steerer tube before taking the bike out. A friend with a machine shop helped me get the job done. I now have it setup with 40mm stack of spacers under the stem, and a 10mm spacer above as Easton recommends with carbon steerer, there is maybe a 5mm gap from the top of the 10mm spacer to the top of the steerer tube, and it all tightens up nicely. The top of the bars is now about the same height as the bottom of my seat rails. I can play with it, and lower the bar up to 40mm. After some time in the saddle I'll adjust it a bit and see if I prefer it higher where it is or down lower.


----------



## Mike Overly

Your sig says it all. It's awfully fun shaving grams, but out of all of my bikes, I like the one with the wind at my back best.


----------



## aaronis31337

Sounds good Randy.

I wonder if that's a good rule of thumb. Your bar should line up with the bottom of your seat post. I guess it goes with your preference.


----------



## ActionHank

Hi Mike. Are these bikes still going to be available in July? I'm interested in one.


----------



## randyharris

I split my time Road and MTB, have over 500 miles on mine now and I just love the whole package. Very glad I went for Ti and equally happy with the SRAM Rival.


----------



## Christoph

ActionHank said:


> Hi Mike. Are these bikes still going to be available in July? I'm interested in one.


Me too. Any idea on the arrival date?


----------



## chas0039

And please, please leave us some room on the fork tube for some decent stack space as is shown in the above picture.

If they are due in July, how about a pre-order listing on your site?


----------



## girona10

*LC Ti Rival Update*

Can someone at BD give us an availability update on this model?


----------



## billips1002

I'm ready to order. I would prefer hollow decals!


----------



## cooleric1234

I know it's probably too late but this is almost the bike I've been waiting for. I strongly prefer the look of the solid black decals though, but it's not that big of a deal.

The only changes I'll make are getting a 180 mm Rival crankset (why does nobody seem to offer that for the biggest size? I'm 6'5"), and changing the wheelset. Otherwise this was the bike I was going to build myself.


----------



## bikesdirect

ActionHank said:


> Hi Mike. Are these bikes still going to be available in July? I'm interested in one.



just arrived
should be on site soon


----------



## girona10

Mike, when can I order?


----------



## zonahoosier

*Frame sizes*

Randy

I noticed you have the 56cm. I was wondering how tall you are and if you feel you got right size. I'm 5'10" with a 32" inseam. It was suggested from Chris at BD that a 53 would fit me, I'm just wondering since I usually prefer a larger over a smaller bike and I'm a 56 in most of the other frames I've checked out. Thanks.


----------



## akeelor

zonahoosier said:


> Randy
> 
> I noticed you have the 56cm. I was wondering how tall you are and if you feel you got right size. I'm 5'10" with a 32" inseam. It was suggested from Chris at BD that a 53 would fit me, I'm just wondering since I usually prefer a larger over a smaller bike and I'm a 56 in most of the other frames I've checked out. Thanks.


I am 6'1-1/2" and yes this bike fits me very well. More like a 58cm in other bikes. The TT is long. I can't say for sure not knowing your preferences, but I think at 5'10" this bike(56cm) would be too big for you. Unless maybe you have a lot more torso/arms than legs.


----------



## zonahoosier

Thanks. I guess I'll go for the 53cm.

Mike, is there any chance of finding out what kind of wheelset, bars/stem/post, availability, and the price of a Le Champ Ti with Red and Force? Thanks. 
-Brett


----------



## kevinkiller

Mike,

I'm ready to order? Any E.T.A. of when I'll be able to ?

Thanks,

John.


----------



## mikeyp.1

C'mon Mike! Let us have 'em!


----------



## Dave Runger

*They're in!*

They're in! The SRAM bikes are now available, called "Le Champion Ti Heat."

I am interested in having more people's comments about the relative merits of the Heat versus the regular version. I don't really know much about SRAM, but I see that lots of people are enthused about the new SRAM option. Is it that the SRAM gruppo is better -- period -- or just that it's a better value for the money? (All the other components seem to be the same on the two builds.)

(First time poster! I hope that I did everything correctly.)


----------



## cooleric1234

This may sound funny (or OCP) but one of the most attractive things to me about SRAM builds is that you get the whole groupset. I don't know why this is, but Shimano bikes are usually a hodge-podge of shimano shifters and derailleurs with crappy brakes, a different crankset, and even a different chain. My best guess is that those parts are expensive and don't quite make as much difference as the shifters and derailleurs so manufacturers go cheap there.

But, to answer the question, I think the reply is "both." SRAM is generally considered a better value. It's hard to say just better when there are four SRAM groupsets and more Shimano ones. But at comparable pricepoints the SRAM stuff is definitely lighter and generally performs as well or better...so I've heard.


----------



## bikesdirect

mikeyp.1 said:


> C'mon Mike! Let us have 'em!



Sorry for the wait

But they are here at last

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_ti_heat_rival.htm

RED version coming in later this year - around October


----------



## girona10

Mike,

Does the Ti Rival have the regular Le Champion graphics or special Heat graphics?


----------



## cooleric1234

girona10 said:


> Mike,
> 
> Does the Ti Rival have the regular Le Champion graphics or special Heat graphics?


The link above has a picture of the bike.


----------



## mikeyp.1

Thanx for letting me know Mike-woke at 6:15 had one ordered by 6:54!


----------



## bicyclego

*Doh!*

Oh, how I wish this had been available to order 8 weeks ago...I purchased another Ti bike instead for quite a bit more...*sigh*:cryin:


----------



## wedge962005

Hey Mike, is there any difference between the 2010 and 2011 frame?


----------



## OneBadDad

Mike,

Is there a Le Champion Ti with Sram Red in the near future planned? What about a tappered headset and BB30 bottom bracket?

I am excited about the Le Champion Ti but would really like to see it with Sram Red


----------



## zonahoosier

I was told the SRAM Red's are going to be in sometime around October. I was going to get a Rival, but even though the wait is going to kill me, I'm going to get the RED instead. Any chance of getting some more details on the RED? Wheelset, bars,stem, and post?


----------



## bikesdirect

zonahoosier said:


> I was told the SRAM Red's are going to be in sometime around October. I was going to get a Rival, but even though the wait is going to kill me, I'm going to get the RED instead. Any chance of getting some more details on the RED? Wheelset, bars,stem, and post?


Ti RED bike [le Champion Ti Inferno] will be spec'd a lot like the DA version le Champion Ti Team - but with RED group instead


----------



## boko82

Hi Mike, are you still planning on doing a Ti bike with apex, and if so what do you anticipate to be the price point?


----------



## chas0039

boko82 said:


> Hi Mike, are you still planning on doing a Ti bike with apex, and if so what do you anticipate to be the price point?


See this thread.


----------



## mikeyp.1

Got my "Ti Heat" thurs day put it together put it on scale,weight 17.8 size 53 no reflectors,cage or pedals.Put on my Neuvation SL28 wheels with Dura Ace 11-23 cassette weight 17.3 with pedals carbon cage and conti 25 tires-better no? Have bought a dozen or so bikes from BD this one arrived absolutely perfect-shifting and brakes spot on.Rode fifty miles Friday-really like it-stable yet lively much more comfy than my aluminun roadbikes.Not blazingly fast but a soulfull companion.


----------



## zonahoosier

mikeyp1

just out of curiosity, what size did you get? What's your height and inseam? Thanks.


----------



## mikeyp.1

53-I am 6' but very short 29 inseam-also I like small bikes.


----------



## zonahoosier

Thanks. I'm 5'10" with a 33 inch inseam, I'm going to go with the 53 as well. Just have to wait until October for the RED, which is making this summer feel longer.


----------



## mikeyp.1

Yes think I would have got Red if available now-would have bought Force if there was a $1995 one,like the full Ultegra one.Question about Red is isn't it about due for update? Rval updated 2009,Force updated 2010'then Apex debute what do you think is SRAMs next project? Maybe in 18 months there will be a lighter Ti frame with BB30 and Force or updated Red-well I can dream.


----------



## zonahoosier

Mike

Any chance of Le Champ Ti Red build pictures coming out anytime soon?


----------



## BluesDawg

How about a Force version to round out the SRAM lineup?


----------



## ActionHank

I've put fifty or so miles on my Heat in the past couple of days and I love it. This bike seems to eat road buzz unlike my previous aluminum framed bike. I also really like the Rival components and the crisp shifting.


----------



## bikesdirect

zonahoosier said:


> Mike
> 
> Any chance of Le Champ Ti Red build pictures coming out anytime soon?


I will get pictures and post them about a month before the bike arrives

should be in September


----------



## bikesdirect

BluesDawg said:


> How about a Force version to round out the SRAM lineup?



I already have that spec'd and it should be in late winter - early spring


----------



## cooleric1234

bikesdirect said:


> I already have that spec'd and it should be in late winter - early spring


Regarding the Force build, that's great news it's coming down the road. Any chance that it will have the Mavic Ksyriums like the Le Champ SL Ti has over the Mavic Aksiums that come on the Le Champ Ti and Le Champ Heat Ti?

EDIT: I just looked and noticed the weight of the Ksyeriums are about the same as the Aksiums. What's the deal? Are they just smoother hubs, is it that much of an improvement?


----------



## Local Hero

bikesdirect said:


> Ti RED bike [le Champion Ti Inferno] will be spec'd a lot like the DA version le Champion Ti Team - but with RED group instead


Any idea on the price? 

Provided you stick with your reasonable pricing, this sounds good to me. And I would really be interested in getting one with a compact crank. 34/50

That said, if you put SRAM Red w/a compact crank and some ksyriums on an RT900, Kestrel Talon SL (the newest frame design), or this Ti Le Champ, I'll buy it from you. And I like them in that order 

Also, if I end up getting one of your bikes, I'm going to switch to round, compact bars. 









are better than









Ergo on top and internal cable routing are good. But the extra curve feels bad and looks tacky.


----------



## Local Hero

OneBadDad said:


> What about a tappered headset and BB30 bottom bracket?


Agreed.

SRAM Red, BB30, compact cranks, compact shallow drop bars, and tapered steerer (1 1/8 to 1 1/4). These are things I would love to see on your bikes, Mike.


----------



## chas0039

I, for one, hope he sticks with the basics. BD bikes have always been a great value for the money because they avoid the newer flashy gimmicks and stick with the basics. If my Ti frame had all that fancy junk and a price tag to go with it, he would still have it in stock rather than in my garage.

Just my opinion.


----------



## cooleric1234

Local Hero said:


> Ergo on top and internal cable routing are good. But the extra curve feels bad and looks tacky.


Just one vote of disagreement, I strongly prefer the feel of the ergo bars.


----------



## aaronis31337

FYI:

I have aksiums and ksyrium equippes. There isn't much difference at all between the two. They both suck. 

Mike, any chance you'll get Ritchey wheels back in stock?


----------



## randyharris

aaronis31337 said:


> FYI:
> 
> I have aksiums and ksyrium equippes. There isn't much difference at all between the two. They both suck.
> 
> Mike, any chance you'll get Ritchey wheels back in stock?


fwiw I sold the Aksium's that came on mine on Craigslist and picked up some near new Easton EA90SL's on eBay and am very happy with them.


----------



## aaronis31337

Good. The more I ride Mavic the less I like them. 20 spoke wheels are terrible.

I'm back to my Ritchey which are REALLY nice now that I understand them. They use DT 240 hubs!


----------



## randyharris

I have no interest in SRAM Red, very happy with Rival - but the BB30 would be nice.


----------



## tonkabaydog

Why not SRAM red? Lighter, faster etc... Me likey Red... for a few hunskie more.


----------



## aaronis31337

Your money is better spent on wheels. 

I have Rival and Ultegra. I love them both. Since I'm not CAT 1, Red is a major waste of money.


----------



## aaronis31337

aaronis31337 said:


> I love my TI moto a little more everytime I get on it. I would have loved to see this group available when I bought mine. My Ritchey wheels are now in the trash and I had to swap my crank for a compact.
> 
> If my TI was stolen today, I would have no reservations getting this one instead. I have a pair of aksium wheels and although they are heavy not not good a climbing, I still enjoy a durable trouble-free wheel that rolls smooth and long. Keep up the great work Mike.





Update, I've salvaged my Ritchey wheels and now I treasure them. They are hot ****.

My Aksium wheels where returned to Performance. They sucked. The more I ride, the more I understand what works for me and what doesn't.


----------



## SilentAssassin

I went to a bike shop a week ago or so and had tried out a bike with full dura ace 7900. It was very nice. The finish of the levers makes it look expensive, and the response was great. What I didn't like is how you had to move the whole brake lever to go to the bigger front cog. That was kind of weird. 

Then I tried Sram Rival. Again great response and quick shifting like the dura ace. There were both fast and responsive. Rival seemed a bit more ergonomic. The feel of the levers seemed like a carbon/plastic light feel in comparison to the dura ace shifter. The dura ace shifter has a more heavy metal type / expensive feel to them. Hard to describe. However the sram's double tap makes more sense. It's just easier really and more sensible.


----------



## zonahoosier

Just noticed the Moto Le Champ Inferno carbon just went on pre-order for $100 off regular price...will the Inferno Ti's go on pre-order for $100 off?


----------



## tonkabaydog

Been waiting for this deal since Mike announced it several weeks ago. Placing my order tooooo DAY for the Inferno with Red!


----------



## unboringuy

I agree with an earlier poster who said that the hollow decals look much nicer than the solid black on the Ti frames and should be on all of the Ti bikes.


----------



## SilentAssassin

I don't know. I thought this too just going by pics from the web site, but in person, the solid decals actually set the bike off nicely. I think the hollow decals rather would look too plain after a while.


----------



## unboringuy

At this point, at least for me, I guess it doesn't matter. I tried to order one in my size, and apparently it is sold out. :mad2:


----------



## SilentAssassin

unboringuy said:


> At this point, at least for me, I guess it doesn't matter. I tried to order one in my size, and apparently it is sold out. :mad2:


Uhhhh....sram force / red versions coming soon any way...force should be same price as rival too, so more bang for the buck...:blush2:


----------



## unboringuy

Do you know when the Force is coming? I'm getting tired of riding my 25 year old Cro-Moly Raleigh Super Course 10 speed.

In looking back through this thread, it doesn't look like the Forces will be here until next year (late winter or spring). I can't wait that long!!!


----------



## bikesdirect

unboringuy said:


> Do you know when the Force is coming? I'm getting tired of riding my 25 year old Cro-Moly Raleigh Super Course 10 speed.
> 
> In looking back through this thread, it doesn't look like the Forces will be here until next year (late winter or spring). I can't wait that long!!!



more Rival, new Force, and Red group versions of le Champ Ti coming in early October
maybe even late September

we intend to add Apex version early next year


----------



## zonahoosier

*Force Le Champt Ti*

How much will the Force Ti cost? Will it have Ritchey Pro or WCS and Ksyrium Elite or Equipe? Will either the Force or Red be offered for Pre-order with a discount like the Carbon Le Champs?


----------



## Zuerst

bikesdirect said:


> I will get pictures and post them about a month before the bike arrives
> 
> should be in September





bikesdirect said:


> more Rival, new Force, and Red group versions of le Champ Ti coming in early October
> maybe even late September
> 
> we intend to add Apex version early next year


so... delayed?


----------



## ballfreak

Hi, I'm getting a Ti Heat, please advise me on the correct sizing. Thanks
Height 6'0, Weight 180lbs, Inseam 85cm. (33.5"), Trunk 58.5cm (23"), Forearm 38cm (15"), Arm 71cm (28"), Thigh 62.5 (24.6), Lower Leg 57cm (22.4"), Sternal notch 150cm (59.1")

Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## johnny dollar

why don't you plug those numbers into the competitive cyclist fit calculator?


----------



## ballfreak

I did go to competitive cyclist but i have difficult time interpreting the number. I was thinking about a 56 so just wanted to get advise from someone. Thnaks.


----------



## ballfreak

Got a respond from Chris at Bikesdirect. He recommended a 56. Thanks alot.


----------



## SilentAssassin

FYI I test rode a new Lynskey for 20 miles. It's a nice bike don't get me wrong, but the Le Champion Titanium rides just as good. Not too fond of the Aksium wheels but they have stayed true for 200 miles so I guess I shouldn't complain.


----------



## Weav

I'm interested in Ti for my next bike, and honestly I am intrigued by the pricepoint of the Le Champion Ti but am honestly curious how this bike stands up against the Moots, Lynskeys, the Eriksons, Guru... I'm told that tubing choice is what is important in building a great Ti or Steel frame, that cheap titanium/steel is worlds away from high quality Ti/steel. So what is the deal with the Le Champion Ti, is it top quality Titanium, and if so then why is it so much less than the big names in the business? I'm intrigued by the price point but when I'm looking at owning this bike for a generation price point starts to take a back seat to quality. So is this bike up to the muster of it's higher priced competitors?


----------



## aaronis31337

Weav,

Whoever told you that is mostly wrong. TI is TI -- if you get the same TI/V ratio. 
The Le Champ uses triangle tubes -- which are supposed to be 30% stiffer than round. It rides really well and the welds are perfect.

That being said, carbon has surpassed TI is every way save for durability. I have the TI le Champ and the Kestrel Evoke. The Kestrel is a better bike in almost every way.


----------



## Nazgul350r

aaronis31337 said:


> Weav,
> 
> Whoever told you that is mostly wrong. TI is TI -- if you get the same TI/V ratio.
> The Le Champ uses triangle tubes -- which are supposed to be 30% stiffer than round. It rides really well and the welds are perfect.
> 
> That being said, carbon has surpassed TI is every way save for durability. I have the TI le Champ and the Kestrel Evoke. The Kestrel is a better bike in almost every way.


Is the ride quality better on the carbon over the TI?


----------



## aaronis31337

No, but it's also not worse -- just different. 

It's nice to have both.


----------



## Weav

aaronis31337 said:


> Weav,
> 
> Whoever told you that is mostly wrong. TI is TI -- if you get the same TI/V ratio.
> The Le Champ uses triangle tubes -- which are supposed to be 30% stiffer than round. It rides really well and the welds are perfect.


I should have said that tubing choice is more important in tuning the ride of a titanium bike along with quality material. But I guess Motobecane is not into custom so doesn't really matter. I'm looking for a fairly stiff bike. How does this sucker climb and respond when you start cranking up the watts?



aaronis31337 said:


> That being said, carbon has surpassed TI is every way save for durability. I have the TI le Champ and the Kestrel Evoke. The Kestrel is a better bike in almost every way.


I have carbon covered with my Look bike. Durability is one of the main factors for wanting Titanium for my next bike.


----------



## PhotoJoe

Any update on the Force build?


----------



## tonkabaydog

aaronis31337 said:


> No, but it's also not worse -- just different.
> 
> It's nice to have both.



Kinda what I having been thinking. I have a 54cm LC Inferno. I am considering a second bike and am just about about to order the 51cm Ti Heat. would love to have two Red bikes but just can't see spending a $1000 more for the Red at this point.


----------

